# newbie question



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

How far out would you all say "blue water" starts? Like on average where would you normally see sailfish, marlin etc? 

I know you can see any fish about anywhere but just wanted to see on average what you all thought!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

all depends on currents, wind, etc. I'd say to begin consistently getting wahoo/mahi bites, try the Edge but really the 100 fathom curve (Nipple). Blackfin tunas and wahoos, along with smaller dolphin can be caught closer in at times, but this is sporadic.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

The Bluewater is constantly moving, so there is no certain spot where the water becomes that cobalt blue color that we all love so much. A rough average for the start of blue water would be around the 50 mile mark. Of course this is different for everyone depending on what pass your departing from, and depending on where the water is. It can push in as close as 40 miles off shore while other times you may have to travel 90+ miles to find it. I have seen all the above in my short time of blue water fishing. Sailfish will come in close, and don't necessarily have to be found in blue water, while Marlin predominantly stay in blue water that is at minimum of 600' and beyond. There are exceptions to everything, but this will give you a rough idea.


----------

